# Favre may not play



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Diva Quatro may not play this Sunday due to elbow tendonitis..............Ol' Brett must have have wore his elbow out with a photo of Jenn Sterger. :bop: :bop: :bop: :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Such bitterness and hatred. Might I suggest a therapist?

huntin1


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

He'll play....he is way to arrogant not to...He'll have to have two broken legs or get suspended to give up his record. And you know the league ain't gonna suspend him.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

The Shovla said:


> He'll play....he is way to arrogant not to...He'll have to have two broken legs or get suspended to give up his record. And you know the league ain't gonna suspend him.


Spoonie,

I just read that Spanky Favre will have a meeting with the League on Tuesday. I also read there is a lot of pressure on Goodel to do something because this is sexual harrassement. Word is, Spanky will get a 2 game suspension.

Poor queenie fans, not much to :bartime: this year.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

kick the sorry a** out, sorry just my opinion. And by the way I will never buy wranglers or Remingtons again.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

If he is guilty I agree with Kelly. But after all the Tiger Woods stuff I am skeptical of anything sent or done electronically, especially in New York. This is off ESPN and should shine some serious doubt:


> Sterger's manager, Phil Reese, has said his client "did not provide Deadspin with any information." And a Deadspin editor said it paid a third party for the material and acknowledged it's possible the man who sent the voice mails and photos may not be Favre.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Recurvenator said:


> Diva Quatro may not play this Sunday due to elbow tendonitis..............Ol' Brett must have have wore his elbow out with a photo of Jenn Sterger. :bop: :bop: :bop: :rollin:


Hmmmm, the "Diva's" on the field. I guess he didn't wear out his elbow after all. oke: oke:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

guilty or not kick his sorry A** out, SORRY I hate Farve


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

To bad Puke fans.....he played a pretty good game. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Ken,

You're pathetic. When the queens lose, you never have anything to say. When they win.......you're all mouth. Typical queenie fan.

Whizzinator, asault, bang boat, Randy "Reefer" Moss :fro: getting high and running over a traffic cop, and now spanky :bop: Favre sexting his schlong. Yep, that's a classy orginization for classy fans. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> Ken,
> 
> You're pathetic. When the queens lose, you never have anything to say. When they win.......you're all mouth. Typical queenie fan.
> 
> Whizzinator, asault, bang boat, Randy "Reefer" Moss :fro: getting high and running over a traffic cop, and now spanky :bop: Favre sexting his schlong. Yep, that's a classy orginization for classy fans. :thumb:


At least I have a REAL name.you hide behind a fictiional one.At least I can give and take with the Packer fans here.What's your excuse???Oh I forgot.....you don't have a team.You just come here to take down everyone else's team. uke: uke:

So why don't you find something else to do this week while the Packer and Vikes fan get after each other in good humor for next Sunday night's game.You just don't fit into either category.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Recurvenator wrote:


> Word is, Spanky will get a 2 game suspension.


From your same source that told you he wouldn't play today, I assume :wink:

Recurvenator also wrote:


> Ken,
> 
> You're pathetic. When the queens lose, you never have anything to say. When they win.......you're all mouth. Typical queenie fan.


This from a guy who totally vanishes until he has a loss to talk about. If it wasn't so sad I'd be :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You're way more patient than I am, Ken. Stirring the pot is almost always good for business here, but you all would do just fine without his kind of selective availability....

And to huntin1...Recurvenator needs more than a therapist... and you're a trained professional.

PLEASE send me pictures     

And kudos once again to TK. I admit I haven't looked into it, and mainly because it's sounded awfully fishy to me from the start (which was more than a year ago that it was first discussed in the media). Oh how I wish Deanna would make one brief press conference, and simply say..."I've seen the pics, and if little Brett was that small I never would have married him"........
....problem solved :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Deanna is saying......"What????Those pictures were meant for me!!!!Somehow they got intercepted." :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

recurve,

are you going to reveal your team(s)? Or are you going to keep talking about everyone else's team? you sure have alot to say.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Norm70 said:


> recurve,
> 
> are you going to reveal your team(s)? Or are you going to keep talking about everyone else's team? you sure have alot to say.


He won't, I really don't think he has team,he just rip's on the team's that people talk about on here,,,,, Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Deanna is saying......"What????Those pictures were meant for me!!!!Somehow they got intercepted." :laugh: :laugh:


Now this I can believe!!! :beer:


----------

